# How tall are you



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

how tall are you people.


Im , But my spirit is 8'5 and up.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

6' 5"


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

K polls up one for females and males.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

5'6"


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

5'3"


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5'1" and a half !!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 5'6"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6'0"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> 6' 5"


Ditto.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think im about 5' 8"


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say I'm 5'8".


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

5'7"-5'8"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You should of made the poll where they could only choose 1 option >.<, someone just clicked them all.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> You should of made the poll where they could only choose 1 option >.<, someone just clicked them all.


 damn that troll!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

5 foot nuthin.
Nah, I'm probably 5'2 or so. 
I don't measure or weigh myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Whoops, I accidentally voted as male. Oh well.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

5'4"


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> You should of made the poll where they could only choose 1 option >.<, someone just clicked them all.


It was you wasn't it?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It wasn't me


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

You know what they say. Whoever smelled it dealt it.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> It wasn't me


 like a boss......


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

LOLLL. You think people here may be taller than 8'5, let alone 6'10? :teeth

5'11


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

6'3"

You have pretty weird options though, most guys are around 5'8-6'5, so you could have been a little less broad at that point. Also something like "Male: 6'6 and up" instead.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> You should of made the poll where they could only choose 1 option >.<, someone just clicked them all.


lol I knew I made a mistake once I seen it say multiple choice but I cant take it off.

You never know there are some people of that height in this world. Just look at the poll =).
The poll dont lie.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The height divisions are ridiculous, as pointed out. I'm 5'2.5".


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

5'9


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6'0"


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the "Ladies: 8'5" and up option". 

So far, looks like we have 2 women with SA who are taller than the recorded tallest woman in the history of humankind. :teeth


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

5'8"-5'10". I don't know anymore.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol the poll dont lie. =D


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

5'8" :d


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

6'3 Bow down to me.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

almost 5'1''


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

5'7 I think.....

I hate my height! D:


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

5'10" I wish a little bit taller I wish I was a baller...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6'3''


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rawrsmus said:


> 6'3"





kos said:


> 6'3 Bow down to me.





thekloWN said:


> 6'3''


YES! ROCK ON, 6'3"s - too tall for normal man clothes, barely tall enough for "Big and Tall" :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I notice in the real world many people exaggerate their height. I never understood why. I mean you are standing right next to somebody and they say their height is an inch or two taller than what they actually are, its easy to see that. They are not kidding anybody!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 5'4"


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm 6'7''. I hate it because it makes me stand out. I'm also overweight so it makes me feel like I'm getting in everyones way when I'm out in public. 

Who are the guys who are over 8'5''? :lol Better call the Guinness Book of World Records!! :lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5' 11''


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5'2"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

About 5"9?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

5'3"/5'4"


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Keith said:


> 5' 11''


^


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

5'5"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

6'11.5", Just like I say in every other ****ing height thread!


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

I want pictures of the people 8'+ for proof.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

5'2"


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

5'7"


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm only about 4'8". .____.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

5' 8"


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Same  I think... maybe 5'4".


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Like I said in the other god ****ing damn thread pilgrim, 32 hundred


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

5'6 and 1/2


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Like I said in the other thread: last time I checked, 5'3".


When I see your pictures, I always assumed you were like 5'10/5'11.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

6'2. Still not good enough for my family though. They'd rather a 7'0 Greek god, probably one who shoots lightning bolts from his eyes too, the insolent poppers!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Gah if only you were born a giraffe... You'd be well over 7 feet


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

5'4"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I usually lie about my height, I tend to bump it up. I am actually 5'10" but I tell people I'm 6'8". Should see the looks on their faces, it's not everyday they meet someone that tall.


----------



## Cruella (Mar 19, 2011)

5'6.
(btw centimeters ftw lol)


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

6'0 180 brown hair, hazel eyes

Ladies...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Only 5'5...I wish I was 5'10


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

5'6". I wish I were tall but oh well. I love short girls, around 5 foot. They make me feel like a giant.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

woot said:


> 6'0 180 brown hair, hazel eyes
> 
> Ladies...


I think I'm a bit old for you, pedobear :blank

I'm 5'8".


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I could have sworn 28>23



Eliza said:


> I think I'm a bit old for you, pedobear :blank
> 
> I'm 5'8".


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

"I could have sworn 28>23

Quote:
Originally Posted by Eliza 
I think I'm a bit old for you, *pedobear *"

-------------

5'11


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

alte said:


> "I could have sworn 28>23
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Eliza
> ...


Thanks Alte. :lol


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

5"10


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm 5'1..most people assume me as being 16 b/c of it =P.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

im 5"9 wish i was a few inches taller >.<


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

6'2


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

5'4. My parents always tell me to be 5'6. lol.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

5'9


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

5'9 (5'8 1/2 really though with no shoes on). 

Wish I was 5'10-6ft..but meh I can't change that, it could be worse..and it isnt something I worry about.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

5`2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5' 10" 1/2


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 1" or 6 2"

Depends on the time of day and how much I needs a haircut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I love how people in here put 7' and 8" tall. I am not sure there are quite that many people at such heights.

Big Bird is 8'1" - I heard about that one :lol.


----------

